# Wag AG bird release



## stick5 (May 17, 2006)

I have a Wag Ag bird release and need to know where to get the ruber bands. I tried the ones designed for the braces for you teeth but they dont seem to work? Any sugestions would be great.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

stick5 said:


> I have a Wag Ag bird release and need to know where to get the ruber bands. I tried the ones designed for the braces for you teeth but they dont seem to work? Any sugestions would be great.


I recall that I used bands from an orthodontist. They come in several sizes, so you may need to experiment. Do you have any of the old bands that to compare?

Jeff


----------



## stick5 (May 17, 2006)

*Wag Ag*

I do not have any of the original bands. The orthodontist bands may be fine and I may have another problem. The light for the reciever comes on and the light for the transmiter blinks when I push the button. The light on the reciever dims when I push the reciever but it does not release.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: Wag Ag*



stick5 said:


> I do not have any of the original bands. The orthodontist bands may be fine and I may have another problem. The light for the reciever comes on and the light for the transmiter blinks when I push the button. The light on the reciever dims when I push the reciever but it does not release.


I assume you have fresh batteries on the receiver.

Have you checked to see if the heating element that burns the rubber bands is getting hot when you push the button?


----------



## stick5 (May 17, 2006)

You just said something that helped me figure it out. The new bands are thinner and I bet they are not high enough or between the burning elements???? I will make sure they are getting hot and then shim the band up if needed.


----------



## stick5 (May 17, 2006)

*Thanks*

You just said something that helped me figure it out. The new bands are thinner and I bet they are not high enough or between the burning elements???? I will make sure they are getting hot and then shim the band up if needed.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Okay dumb question. What is a Wag AG bird release???

FOM


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

FOM said:


> Okay dumb question. What is a Wag AG bird release???
> 
> FOM


It is one of the early generation box-type bird launchers.

I didn't realize anyone still used them I tossed mine when cleaning the basement last spring.


----------



## stick5 (May 17, 2006)

*Replacement parts?*

It does not get hot when I push the button. The light dims slightly but that is it. I even put new batteries in to double check. Time to start tearing it appart. I assume getting parts is going to be tough.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2007)

*wag ag*

we have a wag ag and get the rubber bands from dogs unlimited 800-338-3647


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: wag ag*



gmhr1 said:


> we have a wag ag and get the rubber bands from dogs unlimited 800-338-3647


That would be a good place to start looking for replacement parts IMO.

I'm not sure, but I believe I purchased wag ag launchers from Dogs Unlimited...probably around 1995.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2007)

we bought ours in 1988 still works great we only use it to work on quarter to flush if we run a nahra test.


----------

